# "The Mist" - by Stephen King



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just saw this film after reading the book, enjoyed both. It's amazing how quickly people hiding in the supermarket turned to savagery.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mist_(film)


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Stephen King is a giant douchebag.

That being said, for a B movie, I thought The Mist was outstanding. Bonus points to everyone who recognized the actors who portray Andrea, Carol _and_ Dale in The Walking Dead.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have no opinion regarding Stephen King as a person, I don't know anything about his personal life.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I have no opinion regarding Stephen King as a person, I don't know anything about his personal life.


I don't keep up with celebrities on purpose, if I know much about them I either have a great deal of respect for them, or more likely they've bludgeoned their way into my current events at some point or another. Stephen King has done so on multiple occasions, the most recent being in support of Moms Demand (the idiots who think they can bully everyone into addressing their narrow anti-2a pov), and again with the border crisis (he seems to believe states that he doesn't reside in should offer up tax payer money to support these people permanently... he never offered any of his own money or land).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I don't keep up with celebrities on purpose, if I know much about them I either have a great deal of respect for them, or more likely they've bludgeoned their way into my current events at some point or another. Stephen King has done so on multiple occasions, the most recent being in support of Moms Demand (the idiots who think they can bully everyone into addressing their narrow anti-2a pov), and again with the border crisis (he seems to believe states that he doesn't reside in should offer up tax payer money to support these people permanently... he never offered any of his own money or land).


Notice how the crazy people within the store are lunatic pseudo-Christians? The crazy ones always have to be some sort of unhinged "Christians."


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Alright, I didn't post this to offend anyone.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I think the lawyer unhinged first..


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Never knew that about king. I've enjoyed some of his books and movies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Alright, I didn't post this to offend anyone.


I don't think you did. Didn't offend me, anyway. 
This is just how discussions go, in real life as well as on boards. Difference is, responses like mine linger longer when written than they do in casual, real life conversation.
I certainly didn't mean to infer any sort of offense committed by you!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Alright, I didn't post this to offend anyone.


By no means have you! Perhaps I didn't need to illustrate why I think Stephen King is a douchebag; I probably didn't even need to say it in the first place. I apologize if I detracted from the point of your OP.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I think the lawyer unhinged first..


I think the lawyer was a characterization of denial. He didn't necessarily unhinge, he just refused to accept what was right in front of his face and as a result he became dangerous.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

I think I was a teenager when I first read The Mist, it may have been in Four Past Midnight. He's been my favorite author since I read The Stand when I was about 12. You may enjoy Cell, it's a good read. I made my son and daughter read it this year. I thought it may sink in due to the cell phone aspect.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Great book and movie. In that though, screw that scenario! A bunch of extra-dimensional monsters show up with the sole desire to kill and eat humans? That's a whole lot of nope and 00 buckshot right there! lol


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

So... do you think he could live with himself? I don't know if I could.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Danny, I would find another bullet ASAP


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Bad thought processes shown in that movie.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I have never read the book or seen the movie but now my curiosity is piqued.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Alright, I didn't post this to offend anyone.


Nothing offensive about it, TG. Having said that, please don't get any wise ideas about posting offensive stuff, that's my job young lady!


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Alright, I didn't post this to offend anyone.


I don't think that you try hard enough to offend anyone.

Damnit! Buckle down and really start trying now!


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Nothing offensive about it, TG. Having said that, please don't get any wise ideas about posting offensive stuff, that's my job young lady!


It may your job, but it comes to me naturally.......or otherwise by the grace of God.

.....and I'm not even a Democrat/Progressive/Liberal, though I really get on their nerves. :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I love you guys too much, trying to offend you on purpose would not work


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I love you guys too much, trying to offend you on purpose would not work


Now damnit, that's offensive!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha I'm falling off the treadmill laughing


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> haha I'm falling off the treadmill laughing


Run Forrest, Run!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

After reading all the way through needful things and its tremendously craptacular ending ive not read him since.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

The book and the movie differ greatly. Notably with the ending. 

Check out both if you haven't. 

Both were excellent. Strangely, the movie came out in 2007 but I don't remember much hype about it, I watched it for the first time a few years ago. Kind of a hidden treasure.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I thought the Stand was better!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

jro1 said:


> I thought the Stand was better!


Always been one of my favorites. Didn't care for the movie though.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Omg TG there's a giant killer spider in it!! Why does there always have to be a spider?! This may make me seriously reconsider any other book recommendations from you!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

The ending was harsh...


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Bonus points to everyone who recognized the actors who portray Andrea, Carol _and_ Dale in The Walking Dead.


I caught Andrea but did not catch carol and Dale until you mentioned it


----------

